# Increased Pay ... Mother's Day



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

The highest post out of our WH/FC was $96 for 4hr block today .... I thought it would get to $100 easily ... Lol ... This facility constantly has blocks of increased rates daily ... A couple months ago they topped out at $120 for a 4hr blocks.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Solo1 said:


> The highest post hot out of our WH/FC was $96 .... I was thought it would get to $100 easily ... Lol


I would jump all over that


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

Solo1 said:


> The highest post hot out of our WH/FC was $96 .... I was thought it would get to $100 easily ... Lol


And you have Monday block already? How much do they pay regularly?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

andvhbk said:


> And you have Monday block already? How much do they pay regularly?


Yes ... Monday blocks have been sitting there all day.

This facility commonly have increased rates daily ... Usually set at $88 for 4hr blocks.

Last week we had a day when a constant set of 11 blocks were available four about 7 hrs during the day


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix had an increase to $60 for a 3 hour block... haha (normally $54)

g


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

Solo1 said:


> Yes ... Monday blocks have been sitting there all day.
> 
> This facility commonly have increased rates daily ... Usually set at $88 for 4hr blocks.
> 
> Last week we had a day when a constant set of 11 blocks were available four about 7 hrs during the day


That's cool. How is the traffic where you deliver to? Is there a lot of apartment or address that hard to find?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

andvhbk said:


> That's cool. How is the traffic where you deliver to? Is there a lot of apartment or address that hard to find?


Where is this? Too many ants in Chicagoland, don't think this will ever happen here.



Solo1 said:


> The highest post out of our WH/FC was $96 for 4hr block today .... I thought it would get to $100 easily ... Lol ... This facility constantly has blocks of increased rates daily ... A couple months ago they topped out at $120 for a 4hr blocks.


Where is this if I may ask. Too many ants in Chicagoland this will never happen here.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> Where is this? Too many ants in Chicagoland, don't think this will ever happen here.
> 
> Where is this if I may ask. Too many ants in Chicagoland this will never happen here.


You've been doing this for what, 2 weeks? It happens here too. You'll see plenty of blocks sitting while prices increase, once the latest batch of noobs quits and some days of thunderstorms roll through, or next winter in the snow, or holidays, or....


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> You've been doing this for what, 2 weeks? It happens here too. You'll see plenty of blocks sitting while prices increase, once the latest batch of noobs quits and some days of thunderstorms roll through, or next winter in the snow, or holidays, or....


Ok thanks for letting me know. Correction, I have been approved for months but the last three weeks have been the only time I have been able to snag blocks.


----------

